# Share with me: You're dogs height/weight/age/picture



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Out of curiosity, and also to see how my pack compares to other GSDs out there. I'd like to hear where other member's dogs are at. 

Duke- Male (WGSL)
Age: Almost 3 years old
Height: 26 1/4 inches
Weight: 85lbs

Zira- Female (ASL)
Age: Almost 2 years old
Height: 25 1/2 inches
Weight: 74lbs 

Storm- Female (WGWL)
Age: 7.5 months
Height: 22 1/2 inches
Weight: 53lbs

Duke








































Zira
















Storm


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear - Male (WGSL)
Age: 14 months
Height: 27"
Weight: 72 lbs (I'm starting to worry)


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Bear GSD said:


> Bear - Male (WGSL)
> Age: 14 months
> Height: 27"
> Weight: 72 lbs (I'm starting to worry)


Bear is a big handsome boy!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Alyssa, He's lost a few pounds in the last couple of months, but I'm trying not to worry too much.
You've got a great looking pack yourself, Storm is growing up so fast!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> Bear - Male (WGSL)
> Age: 14 months
> Height: 27"
> Weight: 72 lbs (I'm starting to worry)
> ...


 
Gator was 70lbs at 13mnths, narrow,tall (don't know his height)...he filled out to 85lbs around 2yrs.....don't worry


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Bear GSD said:


> Thanks Alyssa, He's lost a few pounds in the last couple of months, but I'm trying not to worry too much.
> You've got a great looking pack yourself, Storm is growing up so fast!


I know what you mean. Duke being large and thick, I am extremely paranoid of his weight. He's pretty lean at 80-85lbs, but I'll never let him get over that. Bear may just end up a little tall, but he's certainly still a beautiful young GSD! Tall or not, I'd take him! 

And thank you! She is growing up WAY too fast! I couldn't believe it when I measured and weighed her... she just seems so tiny to me still!! I am still thinking "puppy" when I see her... but in reality, she's closing in on adulthood soon and already maturing close behind my other two!! Not really as tiny as I thought!! I still call her my little peanut though.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Robyn: Female
16 months old
27 inches tall
70 pounds

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=24559&stc=1&d=1356990520


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiden - intact male WGSL/WGWL
Age: 3.5 years
Height: 26 inches
Weight: 85lbs


_MG_0845 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


stack2 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon - Male, intact (WGSL)
Age: 4.5 years
Height: 24.4"
Weight: 74.9lbs
The measurements from breed survey in Nov. In the summer and when we have more flyball tournaments he is more like 70lbs but I put on some weight for shows so he doesn't look scrawny, you can still see his last two ribs at 75/76lbs.

Pics from Nov/Dec 2012


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Female
Rogue 
6 months
About 19.5 inches I believe
Approx 35 pounds

































And the best pic ever- LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Why is my dog so different? I was told he was a rare drop eared panda shepherd...feeling i was duped...

Shane - intact male, American Show Lines
3.5 years
24"
63 lbs


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Nikon is the same size as Mike, aka Dork Boy. 

Mike - Male, intact (WGWL)
Age: almost 10
Height: 24.5"
Weight: 75 lbs

Last year's Christmas card, Mike's on the left.









Bunny - Female, spayed (WGWL)
Age: 2.5
Height: 24
Weight: 62

Bunny, taken by Meghan (phgsd) last winter.









Ianna - Female, spayed (WGWL)
Age: 14.5
Height: 24
Weight: 66

Believe it or not, this is a very recent picture of Ianna. Some days are better than others....this was a good day!









My dogs are all very close in height and weight....but Mike always stands up on his toes and looks significantly taller than the girls! He does have a big fat head


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Ruger- Intact Male (WGWL)
Age: 19 Months
Height: 25ish inches
Weight: 68ish lbs


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kacie long stock coat(unknown pedigree)spayed at 6 mos
7 yrs 24"80# very large boned structure, blocky head, I can feel ribs through her thick coat!

































Onyx bi-color 6 yrs(pedigree unknown)spayed at 6 mos 26" 90#
























Karlo sable(WG/Czech WL)intact 3 yrs 27" 90#
































All three to compare size


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin - WGWL
3.5 years old
77 pounds
25.5"








Havoc - WGWL
19 months
85 pounds
25.5"








I was pretty shocked that havoc is so heavy at this age! Him and Odin are very similar in size, havoc I guess is just a lot more substantial. Here they are running together, you can see how similar their size is










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Beautiful dogs everyone!!

Hank is 2 years old, 3 months (neutered at 16 months)
Height: 28 1/2 inches
Weight: 105 lbs.
He comes from very large breeding stock, he actually appears "skinny" but my vet is very happy with his weight.

I don't know how to insert photos 
My avatar is from when he was 8 months.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

*Trent* - Male, West German working lines
*Age: *3 years 10 months (4 years old in February)
*Height:* 26 - 27 inches 
*Weight:* 79 lbs

Very happy with his weight right now, he was 89 lbs at his worst and hovering around 82 to 85 lbs over the summer. Ideally he could still gain in muscle mass and afford to shed a couple pounds (2 or 3 lbs max) but I am more than satisfied with his current condition.

He is fairly tall and long, but his build is narrower and his bone structure/build could be considered light.


----------



## Theo241 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Theo* - Male Intact, Working lines, German I believe
*Age: *21 months (2 in March)
*Height:* 26 - 27 inches 
*Weight:* 100 lb (Has lost some weight since last vet visit, so not 100% sure). I don't know why he is so large, the breeder told me he was estimated to reach about 80lb. The vet told me he's at an ideal body weight though so not to worry about it.



















*Karma* - Female Intact, Working lines, German I believe
*Age: *21 months (2 in March)
*Height:* 22 -23 inches 
*Weight:* 70lb


















Just took the pictures now in the kitchen, don't have any nice outdoor pictures at the moment.


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

*Saphira *F, Czech lines
*Age: *1yr 9mo 3/17/10
*Height:* 24.5" 
*Weight: *73lbs


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Sting - age 6 - 32 inches high - 130 lbs. Sire Canadian/German showlines Dam American/German showlines


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Male, WGSL
21 Months old, 85 lbs. 26 inches tall










this is his trademark, running with the jollyball in his mouth.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Jerry - Male (From my limited knowledge of GSD pedigrees, he seems to be a mix of WGSL and BYB dogs)
Age: 3 years old, neutered at 2.5 years
Height: 30 inches
Weight: 87 lbs (can't get his weight above this, he's less ribby and his spine and hips aren't as prominent as they used to be, so I've given up on him gaining any more weight. People still tell me he's skinny, but I think he looks good.)


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Sue, he's definitely not too skinny. He looks great!

Here are my boys








Rayden 9 1/2 years old. down to 77 lbs, so he's about 10lbs underweight. It doesn't show with his long hair. He's a shade under 26"









Singe 22 months in this photo. 75lbs and 24" tall.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Loki, male, WGSL
5&1/2 yrs old
24&1/2" tall
85 lbs

he's perfect.


----------



## Raffilr (Jan 1, 2013)

This is Maximus his 8 months 
Height 23 inches 
Weights 83 lb 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

HankGSD said:


> Beautiful dogs everyone!!
> 
> Hank is 2 years old, 3 months (neutered at 16 months)
> Height: 28 1/2 inches
> ...


To insert photo. First go below the reply box, below the boxes "submit reply" "preview post" you will "additional options" click on the box "manage attachments" you can then upload the photos from your computer. They will show up as the small photos on your post. But they can be clicked on to enlarge by whoever is reading your post. I am not sure how to insert the full size - I think you have to use the picture icon in the message window and then download from an online source where your photos are stored. At least the attachment way will get you started.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

he is a Shepherd, the rare drop eared Dalmation Shepherd.



ShatteringGlass said:


> Why is my dog so different? I was told he was a rare drop eared panda shepherd...feeling i was duped...
> 
> Shane - intact male, American Show Lines
> 3.5 years
> ...


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Jasmine - Female
Age: 14 months
Height: 25 inches
Weight: 70 pounds


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for sharing! Lots of gorgeous dogs on here! 

Seeing all the females on here, I guess Storm is maturing normally. Her and 2 others from the litter of 10 are a bit on the small side. I'm okay with that though, just as long as she's in standard and nothing wrong health wise.


----------



## skew12 (Aug 28, 2012)

this is definitely a great way to gain some perspective for us future owners.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Gibbs, 13 months, 77 pounds










Blizzak, 78 pounds, 22 months










Elle, 72 pounds, 3 years 3/4 










Hélène


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Love that first photo Helene! Wow, I hope you've framed it!!!


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Love that first photo Helene! Wow, I hope you've framed it!!!


 oh yesssssss! 8 X 10 in a very pretty frame (frame or setting? I don't know.... sorry) . 



Hélène


----------



## Kissyperry (Feb 11, 2011)

Grizz.
He will be 2 years Jan.11th.
Intact.
28"
105lbs.



















Best dog ever.


----------



## heronponie (Sep 27, 2011)

*Dexter*
- intact male
- 18 months old
- 28" tall
- 98lbs


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

*Ranger*

Ranger
Intact male
27" at the shoulder
90.4 Lbs


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Beau
Intact male CzechxWGWL
18 months, 24 inches, 72lbs


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Name: Dakoda, F, WGWL
Age: 2 yrs, 8 months
Height: 22-23 in? Have to measure later when I find our measuring stuff lmao
Weight: 64.8 lbs
I get comments that she's "too skinny" all the time as well, but I think she is perfect. Just a lean girl. 
Pics:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Vaks said:


> Gibbs, 13 months, 77 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I love your dogs. They are all gorgeous!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Name: Dakoda, F, WGWL
> Age: 2 yrs, 8 months
> Height: 22-23 in? Have to measure later when I find our measuring stuff lmao
> Weight: 64.8 lbs
> I get comments that she's "too skinny" all the time as well, but I think she is perfect. Just a lean girl.


That's how my oldest female is. She's never been a heavy dog. I always got complaints of her being too skinny or that I wasn't feeding her. When in fact, she was on Orijen and about 4 different supplements. She does have SIBO, but even with that in control, we still keep her lean. Every once in a while, I still get someone telling me to feed my dogs. I just reply that we don't follow the bandwagon at my house.... I have healthy dogs, not fat dogs.  

You're dog looks just fine!


----------



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)

Grizzly
9 months
85-90 lbs.
27"









I love my soft eared guy!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Harley
Pedigree unknown. BRB
26 inches and about 75lbs? He looks overweight in this photo, but you can feel his ribs.
He is raw fed and has improved 100% since Sept. 








And this is my poor baby Ziva. I try to get weight off of her, but no matter how little I feed her she still puts on weight. I think it is because she doesn't move well and has no muscle tone. And her ears are up now. I need a new camera.
4.5 months
45.5lbs
18 inches tall.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Edit on mine- She is 25" :O


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

26", 82lbs, 40 months. 











12", 14lbs, 11yrs.


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

This is Charlie. He is six and a half months old, weighs 66lbs and is 25" tall. I'm not sure if this is big for his age?, I'm just glad he's doing so well.​


----------



## fidelmvega (Aug 8, 2014)

This is my loki 4.5 months then at 8 monthly


----------



## fidelmvega (Aug 8, 2014)

This is my loki at 4.5 months then at 8 months


----------



## fidelmvega (Aug 8, 2014)

This is my loki at 4.5 months then at 8 months 26in 72lbs


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Areli at 5ks, 5wks with her father (a certified cadaver dog) 8wks, 31wks (current) she is 78.4lbs and 26.75" (although could be a bit smaller as she wiggles alot, lol). And Akivah a gsd/malamute, male, 36wks 76lbs 27"


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Dakota
5 1/2 year old GSD/Lab cross Neutered at a young age
27.5' at the shoulder
62lbs

























Alice
American Pit Bull Terrier mix, female spayed around 3yrs old
19' at the shoulder
42lbs



























Tazzy (aka the crazy old man) 10 year old Toy Poodle, neutered at a young age
9.5' at the shoulder
7.5lbs


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ace is 9 months old 26.5-27 Inches cant decide and i will have to comeback tomorrow for weight but i would estimate around 75 lbs


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

That is an awesome pic of Alice launching straight up! Beautiful kids everyone!!!


----------



## duncandaniels (Dec 6, 2013)

Scout
Female (spayed)
16 months
24-25" / 80 lbs.
(with her new little sister, Penny, a stray that wandered in a couple months back)


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Warden (DDR is everyone's guess)
27.25"
87lbs
20 months


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Male WGSL
12 months 
Intact
25"
80pounds


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

ShatteringGlass said:


> Why is my dog so different? I was told he was a rare drop eared panda shepherd...feeling i was duped...
> 
> Shane - intact male, American Show Lines
> 3.5 years
> ...


Lol thats a lovely looking Dalmatian


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Fritz just turned 6 months, he is 65 lbs, and height is apx 24". His picture is in the avator (taken at 4 months).


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

Grissom
Male
4 years old
110 lbs


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Sinister* 
5.5 year old male
85 pounds
28-28.5 inches at the shoulder
Neutered at 15 months old 

​

​ 
​ 
​


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Draven*
18 months old
65 pounds
24 inches at the shoulder
Not neutered

 
​ 
​


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Pasta
14 years and 11 months
24" tall
72 lbs

She used to be much bigger, in her prime she was 92lbs and about 26" tall


----------



## Minky82 (Nov 25, 2014)

Frankie 
Female, desexed. 11 months old. 
85lbs 
26" 
Has been on prednisone for 2 months so is carrying a few extra lbs, but is quite a wide girl naturally. I worry she's getting to big to quick but the vet doesn't seem concerned.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Sailor
Male
Not sure of height
72 pounds
Neutered


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ace 
10.5 months old
27" inches tall
72 lbs
Intact Male


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

Bandit male
5 months. 21 inches tall 50 lbs


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

You need to take your dog back and get a refund! They have spots! J/k hehe beautiful Dalmatian  


LaRen616 said:


> *Draven*
> 18 months old
> 65 pounds
> 24 inches at the shoulder
> Not neutered


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow! She's looking awesome for her age. When mine reached 13, he was just kinda of straight shaped, yours still has the definition of a younger dog. Good job!


----------

